# Anyone finding any deals available on Tivo service renewal?



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

My current Tivo first year service contract that came with my Bolt will be ending June 2nd and I was wondering what kind of special deals people have found to be available lately. As of now my service will end and will not be automatically renewed on that date unless I change my mind and decide to choose a new service plan. Thanks for any suggestions you might have as to how to get the best deal.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

No deals unless you have an old unit. Just get lifetime so that you never have to ask this question again.


----------



## Wexlerbob (Apr 4, 2015)

Me too.
I have 2 Bolt 500 and 2 Mini.
I have decided not to renew at $300.
What is the best way to sell used TiVo equipment?
What would be reasonable price?


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Just called to check with two weeks to go before my bolt contract ends and it is canceled if they are offering any deals. The best deals I got were $12.99 monthly or $129 yearly so I guess I will just let it end. I have an email Tivo sent me verifying that my service will end on June 2nd and that I will not be automatically renewed or billed.

The service people I talked with do not seem to really care if I renew or not.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

rjrsouthwest said:


> ...
> 
> The service people I talked with do not seem to really care if I renew or not.


Very true, that's why I didn't renew on my Bolt after the year of free service. I got a 2nd Roamio with the lifetime service included for a very good price.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The reason you are cancelling is the lack of a "deal", or that you think the price is too high? It's always tough to not pay the going rate with the newest hardware.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

jrtroo said:


> The reason you are cancelling is the lack of a "deal", or that you think the price is too high? It's always tough to not pay the going rate with the newest hardware.


The Tivo is more of a added convenience than a necessity and for what they want to renew just isn't worth the convenience. I will go back to streaming like I was doing before I bought the Bolt and if they come up with a promotion that I think is worth it I will reactivate it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Heaven bless the current Roamio OTA, with included subscription (with or without a cablecard mod)--one of, if not the, TiVo's best "regular" deals ever, making TiVo more "achievable" for many.


----------



## tamathat (Sep 11, 2011)

I was wondering the same, I'm up for renewal mid-June too. I would love to renew with a deal but do not want to pay >$400 for lifetime.


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Just a update to my thread:
Called Tivo customer service today just to see what promotions were available before my Bolt service canceled on Friday. The rep I talked with was very friendly and helpful. I explained that I like the Bolt but the plans shown were more than I was willing to pay for the convenience. He asked me to hold and came back on and offered me $6.95/month with no commitment and I took it. Was very happy with the plan and the customer service rep I got.


----------



## Prowest (Aug 18, 2005)

rjrsouthwest said:


> Just a update to my thread:
> Called Tivo customer service today just to see what promotions were available before my Bolt service canceled on Friday. The rep I talked with was very friendly and helpful. I explained that I like the Bolt but the plans shown were more than I was willing to pay for the convenience. He asked me to hold and came back on and offered me $6.95/month with no commitment and I took it. Was very happy with the plan and the customer service rep I got.


Was this for the a limited time frame (e.g. next year only) or a permanent change to the cost of your Bolt service plan?


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

Prowest said:


> Was this for the a limited time frame (e.g. next year only) or a permanent change to the cost of your Bolt service plan?


It is good for as long as I want unless I cancel it myself and includes Continual Care, the following is copied directly from the confirmation email I received:

"Dear TiVo Customer,

This email will confirm the change(s) you recently made to your TiVo account.

Your credit card and service agreement changes have been made and will affect only the selected DVR starting with the next billing cycle.

Your selected plan will begin on: 06/03/2017

Selected Plan: TiVo Service Plan - $6.95 - Service only, No Commit, Monthly

Your use of TiVo devices and features is subject to the provisions of the TiVo User Agreement (available at

www.tivo.com/legal/terms) and the TiVo Privacy Policy (available at www.tivo.com/legal/privacy).

Your monthly service plan will continue on a month-to-month basis until you cancel your TiVo service by calling TiVo Customer Service (at 877-367-8486).

Your monthly service plan includes, at no additional charge, an enhanced limited warranty (known as "Continual Care") for the full, uninterrupted duration of your monthly TiVo service subscription. With Continual Care, and for a cost of $49.00 (plus shipping and any applicable taxes) after ninety (90) days from your purchase date, you can exchange a defective or inoperative DVR for a repaired, renewed or comparable product (at TiVo's discretion). The exchange exclusions and restrictions contained in the TiVo DVR Limited Warranty continue to apply; "


----------

